# New Surprise... Ideas, Please?



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

My anniversary is coming up and I want to do something new for my husband... Hopefully something he's not expecting. We're going to dinner & I bought a really sexy dress & some new lingerie he doesn't know about  but I want to do something unforgettable (hopefully) & I can't come up with much. What have your wives/ girlfriends done for you that was unforgettable, or what would you like them to do? Any and all ideas are welcome! I am at a loss :scratchhead:


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Get a hotel room to model the lingerie for him. A bottle of wine and then breakfast in bed too. That would do it for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Basic instinct tease. Criss-crossing legs under a glass table wearing nothing but a long t-shirt, bare legs, bare feet combined with refusal to let me touch her or see her down there except for the tease.

To this day my wife struggles to top her own tease all those years ago lol but that's only because she pulled a masterpiece on me the way she did it. And hell even thinking about it turns me on and she doesn't have to do much from time to time, as long as she doesnt blow it by demanding sex which she no longer does - so far.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Many moons ago, i wore a nice tight dress to a social function with no underwear. Made sure he knew it when we walked in the event, not before. Drove him crazy all night.......


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Twofaces said:


> Many moons ago, i wore a nice tight dress to a social function with no underwear. Made sure he knew it when we walked in the event, not before. Drove him crazy all night.......


... Oh hell now that would do it lol

:smthumbup:


----------



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

Ancorwatch: Sadly I don't think we could afford a hotel right now, even for a night... We're both college students and we have 2 kids. We both work, him more than me, and I take care of the house/bills  

Random Dude: The glass table idea sound way hot. I'll have to try that... & I'll definitely use the no underwear tease :smthumbup: 

Two Faces: Not telling him until we're in public is genius! It gives him no way to take advantage of it when he can :rofl:









This is the dress I bought... & after having two kids I'm back to a size 4. I don't usually dress up, so he should be impressed...


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

MegD said:


> Ancorwatch: Sadly I don't think we could afford a hotel right now, even for a night... We're both college students and we have 2 kids. We both work, him more than me, and I take care of the house/bills


Well it's an idea for anniversaries to come. Breakfast in bed with two kids could be fun too. lol

BTW great choice on the dress. :smthumbup:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Crothcless panties or pantyhose, or not panties...... gets him going every time...especially if you don't tell him till the last minute! Gives him something to think about all night!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I would also totally come on to him. A new perfume, unbelievable attention, take his arm and rub your boob on him..... and on and on... just focus on him. Make other people jealous... he'll show his appreciation, I am sure.


----------



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

Achorwatch: Yup. a short anniversary get-a-way at a hotel is definitely in the cards for the future =) Breakfast in bed with 2 kids ends in all 4 of us on the bed & it is fun =) except that they steal half the food lol & ty  I really liked the dress & it's much sexier than what I typically wear...

SunnyT & others: What is it with this that is such a turn on? I know it is, but I don't know why. Also, would this ruin changing into the lingerie before "bed" ... Or... What are your guy's thoughts on waking him up with breakfast & lingerie & using the dress without panties for round 2 after dinner???

Thatpbguy: I always come on to him lol. He actually gets tired of it


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

I like using the lingerie as round 2. I dont know what it is with the men, but they go totally nuts knowing we arent wearing panties. 

The dress is beautiful. May i suggest minimal jewelry. Wedding ring, simple earrimgs, NO necklace, thats it. Keep the focus on you and your skin. 

Now we have to get creative on how to let him know right away you are pantiless.......


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Anal

J/k...sort of........

I'm going to be honest, and I don't want to dissuade you from doing what you're doing, because I think it's awesome and I'm sure you look banging in that dress, but I don't like when girls "dress up" and try to do something fancy to please me.

To me, and this is just my preference, getting all dolled up, lingerie, champagne, chocolate strawberries, bubble baths, all that stuff, I think it's more for the ladies.

If a chick wanted to knock my socks off she would answer the door, pounce on me when I got home, and then proceed to rape me. All while doing any one of the many things that turn me on, but perhaps the woman had some hesitation about doing.

Other ideas:

A) Take me to the shooting range, and give me road head on the way there, or a quickie in the car on the way home, or pulling off into some alley somewhere.

B) Wearing that dress, going out to dinner, and then guiding his hand over to your crotch so you he can pleasure you during dinner, or vice versa.

C) Making a porn tape together for his "present."

As you can see all my ideas involve sex....because that's one of the few ways my socks would really get blown. Anything else would be sweet or cute and meaningful, but not like, "Holy crap this chick is amazing I would start a war to protect her."


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Wife only wears panties one week a month, so wouldn't work for me. :sleeping:

Long gloves do it for me. New dirty talk. Ditch the kids if youn can manage it.

If the dress did not cost to much, give him a pair of scissors to open his present.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

What about getting a pair of the remote control vibrating panties and giving him the remote? Your choice of whether you are brave enough to give it to him before dinner or after.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> I dont know what it is with the men, but they go totally nuts knowing we arent wearing panties.


Those panties are the sexiest piece of clothing on earth...so we do think about them, and your body in them....A LOT. When my wife tells me she isn't wearing them, or simply takes them off and hands them to me....it takes every ounce of my power to continue to think and act "normal". They drive me crazy!....always have....always will.


----------



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree about the minimal jewlery =)
Lol I've looked into the vibrating panties before =) the ones that are of good quality and wireless get pricey quickly. Definitely something I'm going to invest in, but not this year =(
Hm... I've never thought of gloves! thanks =)

Thank you for answering my question _I Notice the Details_
... That makes perfect sense, honestly =)

CO guy: You have a lot of great ideas =) & I agree that dressing up is partially for me too. My husband wouldn't LOVE a lot of the things you listed & I wouldn't expect him to. He does really enjoy lingerie and costumes, but the dress is only REALLY amazing for my H for two reasons 1. There's a ego boost to going out with a women who has a lot of eyes on her & being able to say "she's mine" & 2. Skirts/dresses & no underwear means easy access & is one of his biggest turn ons.


----------



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

& I really like the idea of handing him my panties... That would be a great way to let him know I'm not wearing any lol


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

MegD said:


> & I really like the idea of handing him my panties... That would be a great way to let him know I'm not wearing any lol


You will ROCK his world and give him a very strong erotic distraction whenever you hand him your panties....my wife has perfected this teasing craft...one of the many things I love about her!!!


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Go out to dinner in your nice dress. Act all lady like and smile and flirt. Then, when you get home, lead him into the bedroom and suddenly change your demeanor to being hot and heavy for him. Get demanding. Undress him quickly and roughly. Tell him to lay down on the bed and shut up. Tie his wrists up with Velcro restraints. Then stand on the bed at his feet and slowly undress. Take your panties off last and use them to blindfold him. Tease him all over his body with your tongue. Don't talk...just drive him crazy. Ride him like a wild woman until you both collapse in blissful exhaustion. Untie him and take a nice warm shower together and let him touch you all over as his reward. Cuddle naked in bed and giggle and talk until you both fall asleep. 

Just a thought...


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

When you decide to get a pair of vibrating panties, you much check these out. Remote Control 10-Function Little Black Panty - Panty - SE0088203 - A Place For Passion

Love the idea of slipping your panties to him to let him know you aren't wearing any. 

What about an erotic massage, lots of massage oil and two naked bodies. Body on body massage is very sensual.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> What about getting a pair of the remote control vibrating panties and giving him the remote? Your choice of whether you are brave enough to give it to him before dinner or after.


Gotta admit that sounds like fun.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lovemylife said:


> When you decide to get a pair of vibrating panties, you much check these out. Remote Control 10-Function Little Black Panty - Panty - SE0088203 - A Place For Passion
> 
> Love the idea of slipping your panties to him to let him know you aren't wearing any.
> 
> What about an erotic massage, lots of massage oil and two naked bodies. Body on body massage is very sensual.


You see this is why I love this site. I learn so much here. Have never heard of vibrating panties before. Now I have to get me some. :rofl:


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

MegD said:


> Achorwatch: Yup. a short anniversary get-a-way at a hotel is definitely in the cards for the future =) Breakfast in bed with 2 kids ends in all 4 of us on the bed & it is fun =) except that they steal half the food lol & ty  I really liked the dress & it's much sexier than what I typically wear...
> 
> SunnyT & others: What is it with this that is such a turn on? I know it is, but I don't know why. Also, would this ruin changing into the lingerie before "bed" ... Or... What are your guy's thoughts on waking him up with breakfast & lingerie & using the dress without panties for round 2 after dinner???
> 
> Thatpbguy: I always come on to him lol. He actually gets tired of it


Ok this is just me but this is what would really trip my trigger. A sexy black bra, black garters and hose with no panties. Make sure he sees you put the dress on over it so he can't get out of his mind whats under there. That would drive me up the wall. 

If you really want to be a fun girl take him to an upscale strip club and make yourself the center of some attention like you getting a lap dance instead of him. To me theres nothing sexier than a beautiful woman who can also be one of the boys without being catty or threatened.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Waking up to life said:


> Go out to dinner in your nice dress. Act all lady like and smile and flirt. Then, when you get home, lead him into the bedroom and suddenly change your demeanor to being hot and heavy for him. Get demanding. Undress him quickly and roughly. Tell him to lay down on the bed and shut up. Tie his wrists up with Velcro restraints. Then stand on the bed at his feet and slowly undress. Take your panties off last and use them to blindfold him. Tease him all over his body with your tongue. Don't talk...just drive him crazy. Ride him like a wild woman until you both collapse in blissful exhaustion. Untie him and take a nice warm shower together and let him touch you all over as his reward. Cuddle naked in bed and giggle and talk until you both fall asleep.
> 
> Just a thought...


Waking up to life....you just "woke" me up with that plan. I can't stand up right now....Very nice and spot on for driving a man crazy.


----------



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> When you decide to get a pair of vibrating panties, you much check these out. Remote Control 10-Function Little Black Panty - Panty - SE0088203 - A Place For Passion


Do you have this pair/ do you love them? lol They're very modestly priced compared to most =)

Waking up to life: Ya that does sound AMAZING. Just one thing I want opinions on, are all the guys in here okay with having panties put on their head? It could be a very sexy detail for some & a very distracting one for others... I have restraints  lol

Stonewall: Sadly, we don't have many great strip clubs where I'm at (one negative about the quiet, country life). However, we're taking a trip to Vegas for his bday later this year & it's on my list! lol I'm about the furthest thing from a jealous wife there is & I'm bi, so it should be fun!


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Waking up to life said:


> Go out to dinner in your nice dress. Act all lady like and smile and flirt. Then, when you get home, lead him into the bedroom and suddenly change your demeanor to being hot and heavy for him. Get demanding. Undress him quickly and roughly. Tell him to lay down on the bed and shut up. Tie his wrists up with Velcro restraints. Then stand on the bed at his feet and slowly undress. Take your panties off last and use them to blindfold him. Tease him all over his body with your tongue. Don't talk...just drive him crazy. Ride him like a wild woman until you both collapse in blissful exhaustion. Untie him and take a nice warm shower together and let him touch you all over as his reward. Cuddle naked in bed and giggle and talk until you both fall asleep.
> 
> Just a thought...





MegD said:


> Waking up to life: Ya that does sound AMAZING. Just one thing I want opinions on, *are all the guys in here okay with having panties put on their head? It could be a very sexy detail for some & a very distracting one for others... *I have restraints  lol


Do you mean distracted by being blindfolded in general, or distracted by the idea that the blindfold is your panties?

I would think if your H is ok with putting his face "down there" for you, he probably wouldn't be grossed out by having your panties on his face (don't mean to be crude, but you know what I mean). Guys?? Let's hear it from you...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Since you have kids, get someone safe to watch them for the night. Either at their place so you can have the run of your own home, or get them to sit the kids at your home and you take their place (bring your own sheets/towels).

Coconut Oil is the best stuff for massages. Cheap, in the grocery store.

If you go out for a meal, lean over and whisper sexy things if you don't usually do that.


----------

